# Two Fiskeball Recipes



## norgeskog (Sep 24, 2004)

*Fiskeboller for Buckytom*

Finally getting back on the recipe, and I have two, so take your pick.  Perhaps someone else would like these as well.  They are in a cookbook I got in Norway so you get two measurements.

Fiskeball #1

500 g/1 lb raw haddock
500 g/1 lb raw potatoes
2 onions
6-8 Tb barley flour (barley is best but any will do)
1 tsb salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Finely chop/grind the cleaned fish, potatoes and onion together.  Knead inthe flour, salt and pepper and shape into balls about the size of a tennis ball. 

Poaching Stock
2 liter/2  qt water
1 small salted mutton bone (amy bone)
2 carrots
1 slice kohlrabi or turnip
1 leek
1 tsp thyme

Put all ingredients for stock in a pan and boil for 20 minutes.  Lower the fishballs into the boiling stock and simmer about 15-20 minutes.  Test one ball to see if it is cooked through.    Serve with melted butter or a sauce and flatbread.

Fiskeboller #2

1 kg/2 lb cleaned and boned haddock or pike (no skin or bones)
1 Tb salt
2 Tb potatoe flour or cornstarch
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
approx 7 dl/2-1/2 cups milk

Grind twice with salt and flour.  Stir well and add milk a little at a time.  Shape into balls about the size of golf balls and boil in salted water or stock of choice for about 10 minutes.  Check for doneness.  

I make a basic cream sauce and add dill and bay shrimp and serve over the fiskeboller which I usually saute in butter until browned.

Hope you like these buckytom, let me know.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS = SMASH IDAHO


----------

